# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  taxi s autosjedalicom - napokon

## lukab

samo da podijelim informaciju da najnoviji taxi prijevoznik u Zagrebu ima opciju djecje sjedalice  :Smile:  konacno  :Smile: 
(valjda smijem to napisat - nije reklama, samo info)

----------


## winnerica

Ima po defaultu ili moraš napomenuti? Ima za sve uzraste ili... Kak bi npr. ja išla s dvoje, jedno treba booster, a drugo 9-18? I tko ih montira?...
......  :Smile:  Jesam zahtjevna....

----------


## lukab

ne znam detalje, samo sam naletila na reklamu pa pisem da ljudi znaju...
znam samo da se ne naplacuje dodatno...

----------


## apricot

> ne znam detalje, samo sam naletila na reklamu pa pisem da ljudi znaju...
> znam samo da se ne naplacuje dodatno...


ovo mi je nevjerojatno.

aj, još ću razumjeti da mi dodatno naplaćuje što štitim svoje dijete, ali da mi dodatno naplaćuje što ON neće platiti kaznu zbog kršenja Zakona...
za krepat!

----------


## magriz

a daj apri ne cjepidlači
ovi novi imaju dozvole i za prijevoz peseka i djece 
fakat evolucija  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

Ma je, lijepa vijest al smo mi zaaaahtjevneee....  :Razz:

----------


## Danka_

Razgovarala sam s jednim zaposlenikom, i rekao mi je da imaju dječje autosjedalice (znao je za "jaje", I i II), jednu iz skupine II sam i vidjela u njegovom automobilu. Međutim, za naručiti vozilo s odgovarajućom sjedalicom potrebno je nazvati oko SAT vremena ranije. Razlog se krije u činjenici da im je baza smještena negdje izvan Zagreba, a vožnja sjedalica u gepeku po gradu nije im opcija - govorim kako mi je rekao. Dakle, morat će poslati auto po sjedalicu i vratiti ga u grad, i onda dolaze po vas. 

Ne znam jel naplaćuju dodatno, nije mi uopće palo napamet takvo što!

----------


## Beti3

Bila je već ta tema prije godinu dana:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59188-Taxi?highlight=taxi

----------


## magriz

pred godinu dana je bio cameo
sad je oryx i razlike su drastične

----------


## Beti3

na bolje?

----------


## rahela

sinoć kad sam išla doma s posla vidjela sam novi taxi i na stražnjoj "šajbi" mu je pisalo da ima i AS

u svakom slučaju pohvalno

----------


## ina33

Fakat super. U dobrom dijelu taxija zagreb ne možeš ni sebe iza zavezat jer nemaš u što ubost pojas.

----------


## kloolk

> Razgovarala sam s jednim zaposlenikom, i rekao mi je da imaju dječje autosjedalice (znao je za "jaje", I i II), jednu iz skupine II sam i vidjela u njegovom automobilu. Međutim, za naručiti vozilo s odgovarajućom sjedalicom potrebno je nazvati oko SAT vremena ranije. Razlog se krije u činjenici da im je baza smještena negdje izvan Zagreba, a vožnja sjedalica u gepeku po gradu nije im opcija - govorim kako mi je rekao. Dakle, morat će poslati auto po sjedalicu i vratiti ga u grad, i onda dolaze po vas. 
> 
> Ne znam jel naplaćuju dodatno, nije mi uopće palo napamet takvo što!


Pa i kod camea je isto, moraš nazvati sat vremena ranije da bi stigli poslati auto u centralu po sjedalicu i doći po vas, ipak im zauzme cijeli gepek ako se radi o većoj sjedalici. Ne naplaćuje se posebno. Mi ipak nosimo naš booster sa sobom  :Wink:

----------


## kloolk

evo tu je i cijenik usluga: http://www.oryx-taxi.hr/usluge/cjenik-usluga/
ispada da je Cammeo ipak jeftiniji http://www.taxi-cammeo.net/index.php...agreb&Itemid=8

----------


## magriz

je cameo je najjeftiniji, ali isto tako ili ne dođe uopće ili u boljoj varijanti dođe bar sat vremena kasnije od naručenog

----------


## Kolu

Da najjeftiniji i voze vozači koje vas otpeljaju u jednosmjernu ulicu u suprotnom smjeru. Što mi je onda sigurnije? Da mi je dijete u sjedalici ili da ga vozi vozač koji ne zna znakove i ne poznaje grad.

----------


## kloolk

Ajme...
Ja sam stvarno imala dobra iskustva u 4 puta što sam ih zvala, došli u minutu i vozili se bez problema. Valjda na koga se naleti.

----------


## apricot

meni su oba puta došli "zagrepčanci" i to po par minuta ranije od dogovorenog vremena...
sad čekam da se i ja opečem.

----------


## mg1975

Danas koristili Oryx taxi sa AS (obzirom na uvjete po parkigu u kvartu). Ne naplaćuje se extra. 
Naručili sat vremena ranije i stigao sa AS Recaro Monzom. Stigao sa ne montiranom sjedalicom, ali nakon odgovora da nam AS svakako treba montirao ju vozač i dijete ispravno vezao. Što svakako treba pohvaliti.  :Smile: 

Znam da je Cameo jeftiniji, ali poslali smo i njima mail  prije nekoliko tjedana i do danas nismo dobili odgovor koji model/proizvođače AS imaju i koju grupu. Nije da cjepidlačim ali meni je to malo bitnije nego cijena prijevoza. Ako netko zna koje oni sjedalice koriste bila bi to korisna informacija.

----------


## ms. ivy

ne znam koje koriste jer ih nisam uspjela vidjeti. naime, rekli su mi da imaju ukupno dvije (2) sjedalice i da ih se u vrijeme gužvi (kao sad, kad je grad pod snijegom) ne može dobiti cijeli dan. rezervacije ne primaju, pa prema tome - ako imate sreće, imat ćete i sjedalicu, u suprotnom ništa...

----------


## klaudija

MM je danas u pol 7 ujutro zvao Cameo i rekao da bi trebali i buster, odgovorili su da im trenutno nije dostupan :/
Pa su moje dijete i MM ipak išli tramvajem  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

ja cu u pon trebati taxi sa as
ne znam ima li ih vise uopce

----------


## S2000

Mi smo prosle godine u zg-u se vozili ekontaksijem (ne znam koji su tocno, oni s toyotama) i imali su AS ali samo grupe 1. Srecom nam je ta odgovarala. Vozac ju nije dobro namontirao pa sam ja jos morala zatezati. 
Samo treba navrijeme zvati, jer imaju 1-2 sjedalice koju voze u gepeku taksija.

----------


## bucka

zvala sam radio taxi zg i nemaju uopće as  :/
iza toga zvala eko taxi, naručila ga za sutra popodne i baš imaju tu grupu od 9-18kg kao što je S2000 napisala   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Funkcionira li ovo u praksi? Riknuo mi auto i sad se moram osloniti na taxi. Znači AS 9-18 imaju?

----------


## angel 1

Vidjela sam susjedu s malenim prije par mj.kad su isli na neku pretragu..mislim da je bio eko taxi. Moras unaprijed naručiti.. Najbolje nazovi pa pitaj..

----------


## bucka

> Vidjela sam susjedu s malenim prije par mj.kad su isli na neku pretragu..mislim da je bio eko taxi. Moras unaprijed naručiti.. Najbolje nazovi pa pitaj..


x

----------


## Smokvica.

eko taxi ima sigurno, al pitanje da li će biti dostupna as pa treba na vrijeme zvati i naruciti se. 
Imaju cybex, i nije sigurno da ce je taxist znati namontirati tako da i to uračunate u vrijeme  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Ima li tko neka novija iskustva. Vidim da uber naplacuje, i to ne fiksnu cijenu. Trebala bih uskoro taxi sa sjedicom 9-18kg.

----------

